# Paph Bel Royal



## emydura (Sep 1, 2017)

This plant is getting pretty big now. First time I have got 5 flowers on it.


Paph Bel Royal (kolopakingii x rothschildianum)


----------



## troy (Sep 1, 2017)

A keeper!! Big dorsel, dark color


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 1, 2017)

good colour.
Its only a baby....................


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 2, 2017)

Very nice....again David! I really love your clone.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Sep 2, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> good colour.
> Its only a baby....................



The plant is bigger than the photo suggests. The flowering growth is more than a metre across. This plant takes up a hell of a lot of space in my glasshouse. So the flowers need to be nice to justify its place.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 2, 2017)

Good one. Congrats


----------



## Secundino (Sep 2, 2017)

emydura said:


> The plant is bigger than the photo suggests. The flowering growth is more than a metre across. This plant takes up a hell of a lot of space in my glasshouse. So the flowers need to be nice to justify its place.



Then the flowers are ... about 20something cm? 
A stunning and beautiful spike - so evenly placed flowers. Very nice!


----------



## GuRu (Sep 2, 2017)

Lovely sight....and if you have enough space in your greenhouse it's definitely worth to grow.


----------



## jimspaphs (Sep 2, 2017)

and it is very royal---Good one.


----------



## blondie (Sep 2, 2017)

Another stunner love the vawining on the lip and flower a really lovely Bel Royal congrats.


----------



## DIN (Sep 2, 2017)

Awesome...Bravo.


----------



## emydura (Sep 2, 2017)

Secundino said:


> Then the flowers are ... about 20something cm?
> ce!



Yes, the flowers are around 20 cm across. The petsls are quite pendulous of course.


----------



## Don I (Sep 2, 2017)

Very good looking plant and flowers.
Don


----------



## NYEric (Sep 3, 2017)

Very nice, thanks for sharing. Remember, there's always room for one more orchid.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2017)

Stunning!


----------



## phraggy (Sep 11, 2017)

Lovely and well photographed blooms. Yes they do get very big. Mine is a very old one and has a leaf span of 63 inches -- takes up a lot of room in the greenhouse. I have it hung up and the leaves are so heavy that they just hang down. Hasn't flowered for a couple of years but should put on a good show when it does!!
Ed


----------



## emydura (Sep 11, 2017)

phraggy said:


> Lovely and well photographed blooms. Yes they do get very big. Mine is a very old one and has a leaf span of 63 inches -- takes up a lot of room in the greenhouse. I have it hung up and the leaves are so heavy that they just hang down. Hasn't flowered for a couple of years but should put on a good show when it does!!
> Ed



That is a monster. maybe mine is still a baby then.  How many flowers do you get on a spike Ed?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 12, 2017)

Fantastic! I love big plants.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 12, 2017)

So wonderfully grown and flowered. Well done and well worth the space!


----------



## My Green Pets (Sep 12, 2017)

Pouches almost look purple!


----------



## emydura (Sep 23, 2017)

This plant picked up Grand Champion of our show (Canberra Orchid Show) this weekend.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 23, 2017)

well done!!!!!


----------



## fibre (Sep 23, 2017)

absolutely well done!
:clap:


----------



## jimspaphs (Sep 23, 2017)

you are a Champion.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 24, 2017)

post photos of it with its ribbon


----------



## Secundino (Sep 24, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## emydura (Sep 24, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> post photos of it with its ribbon



I forgot to take any photos but fortunately my wife snapped this one with her phone.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice ribbon! Well done. Good thinking by better half!


----------

